# First "Haunt" / Major Home Decorating



## victorian-witch (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I hope this is the correct place to post this. This will be my master list of plans for this year.

When I move into my first home (apartment) next month, I'll start working on going all out for this year! I want a Victorian witch's curiosity shop or haunted mansion theme to run from my balcony, living room, dining area and into my kitchen (basically the one large communal living space of the apartment). I decorate for Halloween year-round but not with props, just little decor items. My new bedroom will also incorporate this theme.

I want to transform this space using a small budget and mostly dollar tree/good will/ habitat for humanity/ yard sale items and lots of DIY.

My ideas so far: 

 foam board/cardboard fire place --> I would change this by leaving off the grate and putting a small TV on the floor behind it to play fireplace videos like 



, but in a much less sophicated way!




 with corpsed skull for the mantel
angel of death obelisk inspired by RoxyBlue --> would change this by using a skull instead of wig head and a different cross/symbol 
shrunken heads, voodoo dolls, antique and reproduction porcelain dolls (already own), taxidermy (real and fake, already own)
crystal ball (already own), spell bottles
spell book
grandfather clock if I have time! --> I would change this by making a clear door and static pendulum inside
fake potted plant with Dave the Dead style scarecrow for the patio (fun fact, Dave the Dead was one of the artists whose work got me into making 3D art and Halloween art! I owe him a lot of gratitude and his creatures that I own WILL be in this decor because they are a part of my decor year round <3)
dry ice bubbling cauldron

My plan is to make dinner and have a scavenger hunt of sorts with my brother and our other roommate for our Halloween celebration. The fireplace and spell book will have hidden compartments that hold the next riddles in the hunt. Other riddles will be hidden around the house such as in the scarecrow's mouth, attached with Velcro to the bottom of the kitchen table, etc. The riddles will be printed with cool font and aged to look like a witch's spell paper. I think I will use the Dollar Tree paper coffin treat boxes to hold the spell papers, which I will roll up like scrolls.

The final prize will be in a large hidden compartment in the base of the obelisk (the head will come off like a lid) and will consist of my brother and our roommate's favorite candies. I will have them out of the house to set everything up so it will be a total surprise! I'm really looking forward to it because Halloween last year took a turn for the worst. 

We are all 23 year old university students, and I am a master's student who'll be working at the school, so the budget is tight and time is very limited because we'll be moving next month, which will eliminate a huge chunk of my summer time. I hope I can pull it off, nonetheless!

Aesthetic inspiration photos and WIPs will follow.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very coll ideas!
Good luck with everything 
Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds fun, keep us updated


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My angel obelisk inspired someone - woo hoo!:jol:

Lots of great ideas and ambitious plans! Looking forward to seeing pictures as you flesh things out.


----------



## victorian-witch (Aug 19, 2011)

*RoxyBlue,*

I saw it for the first time just the other day when I remembered that I had signed up for this forum a few years ago and finally logged in. I gasped out loud because I thought your obelisk was so beautiful and clever! I never imagined a mannequin head could look like the tranquil angel that you made.


----------



## victorian-witch (Aug 19, 2011)

A small update: I've started building a Pinterest board to compile inspiration for DIYs and the aesthetic I want to achieve.

Here it is if anyone is interested. Would love to follow anyone's Halloween boards if y'all use Pinterest!

https://www.pinterest.com/strangescholar/halloween/


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

I made a very cheap chandelier a few years ago using a free and very cheap items.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Halloween-Chandelier-How-To/
You might be able to find a similar chandelier at goodwill or craigslist for super cheap and the rest of the supplies are not expensive.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love your ideas so far, and I love, love, love Dave's scarecrow. He has such a unique style and I miss him being here on a regular basis. He is one talented mister, that's for sure. Your plans look great and I can't wait to see pictures of your progress.


----------



## lovetoprop (Jul 6, 2016)

Love all your ideas and that your linked inspiration. That clock, fireplace, and the chandelier linked make me view the dollar store items very differently!


----------



## victorian-witch (Aug 19, 2011)

Assassin,

Thanks so much for sharing your chandelier. I love it!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

VicWitch, I like your plan. Have you thought about maybe making an escape room rather than a scavenger hunt. Kind of the same idea, but they are kind of en vogue right now. You could be the witch and the guests could be dinner if they dont figure a way to escape in the set time period. Just thinking.


----------

